
Show HN: Keep your teammates informed on Slack - sivaram636
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/reportbot
======
sivaram636
Hi, am building this bot for a while. Its a bot automatically shares reports
from your favorite services with your team. Interested once can subscribe in
the link.

